

Show HN: My GitHub iPhone app - Aqua_Geek
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remotehub/id435260283?mt=8

======
evantravers
The big thing I really would like to see is an ipad app that allows me to edit
my files in Textastic. This looks very nice though.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
Making the app universal is on the list. I'll have to check out Textastic and
see what kind of cross-app support we can do.

------
follower
> Rated 12+ for the following:

> Infrequent/Mild Profanity or Crude Humor

> Infrequent/Mild Alcohol, Tobacco, or Drug Use or References

Is that because of the app or the content? :)

~~~
Aqua_Geek
The content =)

